

Text Processing API / Service - ashitvora

Hi,
I am looking for a Service / API that can process text and give me important keywords from it.<p>I have looked at Alchemy and Yahoo's API.<p>Are there any such other APIs / Services.<p>Thanks :)
======
vyrotek
I discovered Repustate.com here on HN and played with it some time ago.
Although I believe it only works by giving it a URL and it extracts various
types of semantic data from it.

<http://www.repustate.com>

~~~
ashitvora
Thanks :)

------
dotBen
Open Calais (try <http://viewer.opencalais.com/> for demo)

Evri (<http://www.evri.com>)

Also see <http://faganm.com/blog/2010/01/02/1009/> for a nice comparison of
services.

What are you working on? (I'm familiar with other stuff in this space)

~~~
ashitvora
Thanks :)

I am working on an intelligent feed reader which keeps track of what kind of
articles you like and show articles which are of your interest.

To learn user's interest, he has to like/dislike an article.

~~~
grok2
I've long considered using bayesian classification to mark feeds for
like/dislike so the system can learn what I like, but from what I hear, the
amount of text in the feed may not be sufficient to classify properly. I have
previously looked at <http://uclassify.com> that provides such a web-service
that classifies text based on various criteria. I also remember signing up for
an actual rss reader web-service that planned to use bayesian classification
to learn your likings a couple of years, but they never released -- I don't
recall the site name right now.

